# night in a graveyard ?



## deaddude

Does anyone out there know the names of the actors that voiced the narrator,
screaming woman in the chamber of horrors, and the dude that keeps yelling
"dont cross the bridge" at the end of "a night in a graveyard..."? I think I've
heard these particular voices (especially the narrator) before, but for the life of
me, I can't place it. I think the credits were on the cassette cover, but I lost my
casette and the CD jewel case didn't have much except for an address that
looks like it's fake.


----------



## Halloweiner

I have an old vinyl LP called "A Night in A Graveyard", but I don't think it's the same recording because it doesn't mention "the dangerous bridge" track on it.


----------



## Jack Reaper

I have a real old one called Night In A Graveyard and I do not hear those lines!

Who produces your version?


----------



## DeathDealer

It sounds like the one put out by Symphonette Music.

www.Oct31st.org has audio samples.


----------



## Capt. Midnight

Y'know, I have that cassette and I wondered the same thing too...particularly about the narrator. The cassette never named the actors. But I bought another cassette featuring "The Legend of Sleepy Hollow" along with a variety of other ghoulish goodies...and sure enough, the reader and narrator of that one was the same as in "night in a Graveyard/Night in a Haunted House." His voice is distinctly British. But as to who he is, I haven't a clue.


----------



## Halloweiner

Jack Reaper said:


> I have a real old one called Night In A Graveyard and I do not hear those lines!
> 
> Who produces your version?


The album I have is by Haunted House Music Company 1988 Golden Circle Inc.. It says on it:

"Recorded Live on the estate of Count Dracula. Spend a NIGHT in this Graveyard IF YOU DARE!

Side A: Night In A Graveyard
Side B: Wind, Thunder, Rain, Creaking Trees, Owls
Bat Screeching, Werewovles Howling, Mosters 
Stalking, Ghouls Groaning, Animal Monsters, Squeaking
Gates, Crunching Bones, Grave Digging, Screaming,
Crying, and Midnight Music.

Here's the only photo I could find off ebay of the CD you mention:










The tracks listed are:

A Night in a Haunted House

1. Entering the Haunted House

2. The Mad Organist

3. Chamber Of Horrors

4. Bats in the Belfry

5. Laboratory

6. The Haunted Ballroom

7. Snakepit

8. The Dungeons

9. The Hounds of Hell

10. The Room of Eterna Silence

11. Long Fuse and Dynamite

A Night in a Graveyard

12. Entering the Graveyard

13. Be Careful Where You Tread

14. The Gathering Storm

15. Vampire Mausoleum

16. Witches' Coven

17. Procession of the Undead

18. Dangerous Bridge


I just bought this one for $3.00. Sounds interesting, and I don't have it yet. There is a couple others on ebay auctions, but no photos with them. I also found it on amazon with a different cover artowrk:


----------



## Empress Nightshade

It sounds interesting to me, also. So, I just snagged a brand new one off ebay for 99 cents. Can't wait to hear it.


----------



## BLAKKHEART

I have the tape and have been looking for it on cd for the longest. I saw it once and didn't buy it. Mistake..... I never saw it again. Thanks for posting the thread "halfway dead" I bought the cd for 3 bucks. Its one of the best I've heard. Besides Midnight Syndicate. I like scary music and sounds. Not MJ"s thriller. The only way that guy could scare me is if he showed up at my house. At halloween this woman came by my house and took pictures. She was wondering why I was not playing the monster mash or ghostbusters music. I wanted to laugh. Thats just not me. Some of my metal music is more frightfull than that.


----------



## deaddude

*re: my original post*

deathdealer: that's the one! do you know if the address they list on the cd cover is real?

capt. midnight: do you still have the sleepy hollow recording with the same voice on it? if so, is his name on the cover, jacket, or anywhere?

halloweiner: yeah, the cd i got has the 2nd cover art you posted...do you have the cd with the 1st cover art, or was that someone on ebay? 

blakkheart: COOL image under your handle! and thanks for your kind words


----------



## Halloweiner

I got that CD with the first Cover art photo off ebay. The track list is identical though.

I also have that older album uploaded to my PC if anyone's interested. It's a pretty cool sounding LP in its own right. Totally different from this newer one though. Here's the LP cover for that one:










I just noticed I have another LP called "Bloodcurdling Sounds To Make You Shiver". Side #1 on that LP is called "A Night In A Haunted House." It has a narrator guid also, but not the same voice. Again the tracks are totally different from the CD I just got. Here's that LP cover:










Eventually I hope to have all of these uploaded here:

My Listening Library Index Page


----------



## Empress Nightshade

Got it~Heard it~Love it~Using it...


----------



## Nightshade

Death Dealer- Thanks for the link to Oct31st and the sound files to night in a graveyard. I've been looking for it for years.


----------



## deaddude

*still wondering here...*

just thought i'd post again to see if anyone found out any info yet about who the narrator was from the cd...


----------



## Halloweiner

Sorry - no news here.


----------



## Halloweiner

I searched online for both companies involved in the making of the CD, and no luck.

I am making my CD into a Listening Page, and I noticed that the track listing on the back of my CD is not in sync with the CD itself. The listing is printed on the CD itself, and that's wrong too. So on my web page I did a mapped image for hearing each track, and I cloned the track listing so they show in the proper order. Once again my Music listening pages can be found here:

*Album Listening Link Page*

You'll have to excuse the Disney Records...lol. I did those for our Grandkids.


----------



## Crazy2ScareU

hey weiner the album you have Bloodcurdling Sounds To Make You Shiver". does it have a pic on the back,I had that album years ago and would love to have a copy of it.

sincerely,

C2SU 

[email protected]


----------



## Halloweiner

Here ya go:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v635/DavesWorld56/SoundsToMakeYouShiverBack.jpg


----------



## Wolfman

Unreal. I have had BOTH of those cassettes given to me by casual acquaintances who thought we could use them in the haunt. It's nice to meet people who really appreciate what we do. I've never actually used them BTW, far too cheesey, we're talking heavy-duty Velveeta here.


----------



## Ween12amEternal

How freaky - we were just listening to the cassette version in the car the other night! Especially love how the "don't cross the bridge!" guy kind of gives a forlorn "oooooh" at the end as if to say, "oh well, drats, I guess I should have listened..." 

A running gag is that the narrator is actually David Bowie slumming - mind you, there's nothing on the package to indicate it; it's just, he's English, so it's funny to think of Bowie sitting at the mike thinking, "man, one more take of '...and a long fuuuuuuuuuussssse...' and I'm gonna shoot myself!" Guess that's just our twisted humor.

Nothing on our packaging credits any voice talent, so sorry I can't help. But glad to know there's other's out there that love it & are listening to it too!


----------



## deaddude

*it's me again...*

Well, it's been quite a while since I've had a chance to log on, but I was just wondering if anybody ever found out more information about the narrarator or production company from this CD?


----------



## Halloweiner

I searched high and low back then, and no one had an answer for me. Sorry.


----------



## deaddude

Halloweiner said:


> I searched high and low back then, and no one had an answer for me. Sorry.


Well if you find anything else out, please let me know.


----------



## dancer5612004

*A Night in a Haunted House/a Night in a Graveyard*

http://www.amazon.com/Night-Haunted-House-Graveyard/dp/B0009P7E8M/ref=cm_lmf_tit_1/102-4297509-2314567
CHECK amazon.com for availability on this item.


----------



## Halloweiner

Thanks dancer. It's not the CD or LP we're looking for however, but the name of the people narrating on the LP.
As for finding a copy they appear on ebay all the time.


----------



## dancer5612004

Halloweiner said:


> Thanks dancer. It's not the CD or LP we're looking for however, but the name of the people narrating on the LP.
> As for finding a copy they appear on ebay all the time.


This is all I could find on quick search of internet. Maybe you can inquire with some of the people that host these sound effect sites.
http://dw56.250free.com/NightInAHauntedHouse/NightInAHauntedHouse.html


http://scarstuff.blogspot.com/2006/02/haunted-house-music-company-haunted.html


----------



## Halloweiner

LOL...no such luck dancer. The first website is mine, and Jason at Scar Stuff had no clue either. He was the first one I asked the night this question arose. He works in the music business in California, but he had no clues either. Unfortunately he has kind of gone awol since his blog crashed. He hasn't returned an email to me in months.


----------



## deaddude

Halloweiner: Hey dude, sorry it's been quite a while since I've been on...anyways, did you ever find anything further about this CD??? I just listened to it again tonight and I swear up and down I've heard that announcer's voice in movies and/or TV shows...but I am still coming up with absolutely nothing...


----------



## Halloweiner

No sorry. No one has ever been able to come up with that info.


----------



## deaddude

*bummer!!!*



Halloweiner said:


> No sorry. No one has ever been able to come up with that info.


What a total bummer, dude!!! I even tried sending a letter to the address listed on the back of the CD and it was *returned* to me as undeliverable...

I just don't understand why there aren't at least a few credits on this album...it's almost like it was recorded by *figments of the imagination* or something...


----------



## Halloweiner

A lot of these Halloween CDs from the 60's - 80's were that way. Many times they were just side projects that the voice actors didn't want people to know they did. I wonder sometimes if it was just the record companies way of having that many less letters to pay for on the LP liner notes.....lol.


----------



## adam

Glad my site was of use to someone! The full mp3s are available on my site, from "A Night in a Haunted House" and "A Night in the Graveyard" under the downloads section. They are zipped to avoid streaming off the site. I got this as a cassette when I was around 8 years old or something! It was a black cassette tape, found a CD copy on ebay many years ago. Its now out of print, which is why I thought I would put the mp3s on the site for other people that are looking for it. I know people sell used copies of it on amazon. I got this cassette tape from the grocery store when they used to sell tons of Halloween stuff.


----------



## JustaBunchOfHocusPocus

I always buy all my sound effects that were very old, I guess cause it's filled with a lot of memories.  I used A night in the graveyard last year and a lot of people loved it!


----------



## yardhauntjunkie

I just read this entire thread and I am so bummed now that no one ever came up with who the narrator was. Poor deaddude. It sounds like he really wanted to know who the narrator was. Hopefully he figured it out.  I have had things like this that I never figured out and it still drives me crazy to this day.


----------



## adam

Yea I have no idea either! It never really gave many details, thats the prob with older stuff. It predates information about it on wiki haha. I think and I am not 100% sure, but when I got the original cassette...there MAY have been a booklet. I remember something but it was so long ago...I was a kid when I got it I think. I searched on the internet about it for a long time before, there isn't much on it. It must have been independently made. My CD claims it was made 1994 Symphonette Music Dist. P.O. Box 10069, Burbank, CA 91505, USA. Mine was a re-release as I know there is an exact same version but released in 1992. I am guessing Symphonette does not exist anymore, I looked up the p.o box and it is in burbank however who knows whos p.o box that is 16 years later ...LOL. I was going to mention (but I doubt its possible) that they could tell you whos P.O box it was in 1994, as in a name. Not sure if that violates any kind of law as far as disclosing who used to own it, or if a record of that even exists. At this point, I am guessing we will never know who narrated it!


----------



## Halloweiner

I searched high and low back then, and even asked the best expert I know of online. Jason at Scar Stuff. He said he had no clue, and was never able to find any info either. I have the CD of it too, and there's no info about names. Unfortuantely that seems to be very common back then. Same with many Children's Records. No names given.


----------



## Zombies Ate My Neighbors

I love this Halloween album!

It reminds me of Halloween during my childhood in the early 90's.


----------



## tommynecktie

*Narrator's Name*

Paul Frees perhaps?


----------



## tommynecktie

YouTube - The Genius of Paul Frees


----------



## Halloweiner

No I don't think it is him.


----------



## Morbius J Kromwell

I agree with Halloweiner, I don't believe it was Paul Frees. I can almost always tell his voice when I hear it.


----------



## FallFrenzy

This was featured pretty prominantly on the Stern Show recently. Robins laughter was edited into the Witches Cauldron. Great stuff! Something tells me there will be an Amazon spike, and of course, now I'll have to find a copy. 

That Paul Frees clip is pretty amazing too -- I suddenly feel compelled to visit Disneyland


----------



## Halloweiner

I have some cassettes for sale. I only mention it here becuase I'm sure the readers of this thread would be interested in them. One is called "Night In A Graveyard" and the other is "Haunted House". These are cassette version of the Haunted House Music Company LPs. Here's the links:

*"Night In A Graveyard"*

*"Haunted House"*

There's photos and track lists with each auction listing! As I found out after getting these there is no narration on either of them. They are strictly sound effects.

I've also decided to sell my NIP "Chamber Of Horrors" cassette:

*"Chamber Of Horrors" NIP*


----------



## deaddude

Halloweiner said:


> I have some cassettes for sale. I only mention it here becuase I'm sure the readers of this thread would be interested in them. One is called "Night In A Graveyard" and the other is "Haunted House". These are cassette version of the Haunted House Music Company LPs. Here's the links:
> 
> *"Night In A Graveyard"*
> 
> *"Haunted House"*
> 
> There's photos and track lists with each auction listing! As I found out after getting these there is no narration on either of them. They are strictly sound effects.
> 
> I've also decided to sell my NIP "Chamber Of Horrors" cassette:
> 
> *"Chamber Of Horrors" NIP*


Hey Halloweiner, by any chance is that tape you were selling called "Night In A Graveyard" the same exact tape that I was asking about to begin with???

If so, do you still have the tape??? And if you do, could you do me a *TOTALLY MEGA HUGE* favor and flip through the booklet and/or look on the outside of the tape itself and tell me if the narrator is actually listed??? I totally want to find this out this has been bugging me for *YEARS*...


----------



## Halloweiner

Unfortunately no. That was the same reason that I bought the tapes hoping that they were listed. No such luck. I didn't think that I had sold those tapes, but I haven't been able to find them since we moved last July.

I've attached a scan of the tape insert. The inside of the insert is blank.


----------



## deaddude

Halloweiner said:


> Unfortunately no. That was the same reason that I bought the tapes hoping that they were listed. No such luck. I didn't think that I had sold those tapes, but I haven't been able to find them since we moved last July.
> 
> I've attached a scan of the tape insert. The inside of the insert is blank.




That's OK dude...at least you gave it your best effort!!! I took a look at that cover you posted and it was something else entirely...


----------



## adam

Just wanted to let everyone know this WHOLE cd "A Night in a Graveyard/A Night in a Haunted House," will be on my site again this year on September first. Ripped from an actual pressed CD, not from a cassette or vinyl.


----------



## adam

I am reuploading this album in 320kbps stereo as we speak. The audio used to be 128k, which is just terrible if you need it loud. The whole album is there, every track is zipped to avoid people streaming it directly off the site. Its no longer in print, which is why this gem should be shared. You might need winrar or winzip to extract them.

http://www.oct31st.org/downloadables/media/


----------



## Savage Night

Okay, I don't know who the narrator is, but I could swear that the screaming woman was the same actress who played Magenta, in The Rocky Horror Picture Show.

Well, maybe not. I think I might be thinking of a different one. I have about three hundred halloweenish cds, so I can't remember.


----------



## ScarySounds

adam said:


> I am reuploading this album in 320kbps stereo as we speak. The audio used to be 128k, which is just terrible if you need it loud. The whole album is there, every track is zipped to avoid people streaming it directly off the site. Its no longer in print, which is why this gem should be shared. You might need winrar or winzip to extract them.
> 
> http://www.oct31st.org/downloadables/media/


I had shared it on my blog, but had so many versions like a 2 track version and a regular one. Will most likely re-upload it in 320 and share it on multiupload. It is indeed a very popular album that so many people are asking for.


----------



## Halloweiner

adam said:


> Glad my site was of use to someone! The full mp3s are available on my site, from "A Night in a Haunted House" and "A Night in the Graveyard" under the downloads section. They are zipped to avoid streaming off the site. I got this as a cassette when I was around 8 years old or something! It was a black cassette tape, found a CD copy on ebay many years ago. Its now out of print, which is why I thought I would put the mp3s on the site for other people that are looking for it. I know people sell used copies of it on amazon. I got this cassette tape from the grocery store when they used to sell tons of Halloween stuff.


I know this is old, but do you still have the Haunted House download?

Never mind I found it. What I am looking for is the 1988 version of Night In A GRAVEYARD. Thanks.


----------



## A little bit scary

Someone please watch the movie The Dead Room, Jeffrey Thomas, the older guy who plays Scott Cameron sounds so similar to the guy who does the narration on the CD, if you listen to his deep voice, the accent and the nuances of some of his words , it sounds so close like the guy from the CD. I did a little research on him and he does a lot of narration work, I could not find a complete list of all the things he has done, but I would swear it is him. Someone, please watch and way in.


----------



## spookydude

A comment on Discogs says “Jack Dorsey” is the narrator. And that he also narrated The Headless Horseman, which was also released by the same record company as A Night In A Haunted House / A Night In A Graveyard.


----------



## Dr. Snik

deaddude said:


> Does anyone out there know the names of the actors that voiced the narrator,
> screaming woman in the chamber of horrors, and the dude that keeps yelling
> "dont cross the bridge" at the end of "a night in a graveyard..."? I think I've
> heard these particular voices (especially the narrator) before, but for the life of
> me, I can't place it. I think the credits were on the cassette cover, but I lost my
> casette and the CD jewel case didn't have much except for an address that
> looks like it's fake.











No Artist - A Night In A Haunted House / A Night In A Graveyard


View credits, reviews, tracks and shop for the 1992 CD release of "A Night In A Haunted House / A Night In A Graveyard" on Discogs.




www.discogs.com


----------



## PanchoG

spookydude said:


> A comment on Discogs says “Jack Dorsey” is the narrator. And that he also narrated The Headless Horseman, which was also released by the same record company as A Night In A Haunted House / A Night In A Graveyard.


That's correct - I've spent a few years trying to see if he's on any other CDs, as I really like both of them.


----------

